# Coyote



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

This particular dog has been outsmarting me since August, but I finally got him. Victory is sweet.

[attachment=0:1jk4aumm]P1040580.JPG[/attachment:1jk4aumm]


----------



## cwnhtr (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet dog!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

cwnhtr said:


> Sweet dog!


+1. Looks like a great pelt.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Dirty dog down sweet!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

You done been shot dog!

Good work!


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

How did you finally bring this coyote in?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

PredatorSlayer said:


> How did you finally bring this coyote in?


I didn't. I glassed him up and put the sneak on him til I was in range. Pretty much just got lucky.


----------

